# Sports betting in Chapala area?



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

I have a friend who may stay at my home who makes his living betting sports. Is there a sports betting place in the area? He does not like online betting and I know that Caliente has runs sports betting in mexico for years. Anything at Crown Casino?


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

m55vette said:


> I have a friend who may stay at my home who makes his living betting sports. Is there a sports betting place in the area? He does not like online betting and I know that Caliente has runs sports betting in mexico for years. Anything at Crown Casino?


Just curious. How well of a living does he set for himself. This is not an easy venture to try to win at.

Just curious, all for fun. In reality it would be a dream job watching and betting on sports, wouldnt it. jaja


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i read the guy from the movie "casino" charges 50k per year for his betting tips....or his talent on picking the winners


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Balboa said:


> Just curious. How well of a living does he set for himself. This is not an easy venture to try to win at.
> 
> Just curious, all for fun. In reality it would be a dream job watching and betting on sports, wouldnt it. jaja


Long story short, discipline is the key. Baseball is a bettors game, that is where most of the money is won. Lots of games, games in groups, lots of statistics and trends. Football, especially pro, is tough. How much you can make is relative to how much you bet. You can, and will lose. The trick is money management.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

mexliving said:


> i read the guy from the movie "casino" charges 50k per year for his betting tips....or his talent on picking the winners


Frank "Lefty" Rosenthal died in 2008. I moved to Las Vegas the year that the Spilotro brothers were killed and buried in the corn field. I almost got into a beef with Tony the Ant ( Joe Pesci character) in a restaurant my first week in town... It would have been my last.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mexliving said:


> i read the guy from the movie "casino" charges 50k per year for his betting tips....or his talent on picking the winners


He had to charge that much so he had enough money to bribe the players to throw games.

For some reason this thread has stuck in my mind for a couple of days. I would like to respond to the idea that betting on sports is somehow a "dream" job. I know Balboa was kidding when he said that, but looking at it seriously for a minute, is it really a dream job?

Let's leave out the mob connections and assume you bet on honest games. I am not referring to someone who places an occasional bet for recreation, but someone who spends 40 hours a week at this. There will be one of two outcomes. If you consistently lose money, then you have an addiction and you need help. If you consistently make money, then you are taking money from others who have an addiction. Either way it is not my idea of a good way to make a living.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> He had to charge that much so he had enough money to bribe the players to throw games.
> 
> For some reason this thread has stuck in my mind for a couple of days. I would like to respond to the idea that betting on sports is somehow a "dream" job. I know Balboa was kidding when he said that, but looking at it seriously for a minute, is it really a dream job?
> 
> Let's leave out the mob connections and assume you bet on honest games. I am not referring to someone who places an occasional bet for recreation, but someone who spends 40 hours a week at this. There will be one of two outcomes. If you consistently lose money, then you have an addiction and you need help. If you consistently make money, then you are taking money from others who have an addiction. Either way it is not my idea of a good way to make a living.


Kinda like day trading...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, this has wandered way off topic and is now closed.


----------

